# Electric clutch on k341



## aareaka (12 mo ago)

Just put a 341 k on a316, tractor runs great
For plowing snow, I'm having issues installing the ogura pto clutch, I've put 1/2" spacer behind clutch and shimmed out clutch with bushings to match up to the mule drive and torqed end bolt to 50 ft lbs... Adjusted clutch to .018 and sometimes it works great sometimes it smokes like it's melting down.. the clutch is off the onan 16 hp, and it has a flange mount, and single wire. If I were to buy a new clutch to fit the shaft, could I make a spacer for behind clutch to match mule drive belt, and fab an anti rotation device ?
Just curious, I've been small engine mechanic for 29 years, and this ones got me stumped, as not so familiar with electric pto clutches.. new here so any help would be greatly appreciated..



Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

aareaka said:


> Just put a 341 k on a316, tractor runs great
> For plowing snow, I'm having issues installing the ogura pto clutch, I've put 1/2" spacer behind clutch and shimmed out clutch with bushings to match up to the mule drive and torqed end bolt to 50 ft lbs... Adjusted clutch to .018 and sometimes it works great sometimes it smokes like it's melting down.. the clutch is off the onan 16 hp, and it has a flange mount, and single wire. If I were to buy a new clutch to fit the shaft, could I make a spacer for behind clutch to match mule drive belt, and fab an anti rotation device ?
> Just curious, I've been small engine mechanic for 29 years, and this ones got me stumped, as not so familiar with electric pto clutches.. new here so any help would be greatly appreciated..
> 
> ...


I've always seen the air gap on an Ogura is .015..... Break out the DVOM and see if you're consistently getting enough voltage to hold the clutch fully engaged (10.5VDC is where they start to slip) Might want to run a resistance test on the clutch windings also (2.8 - 3.2 OHMS). Clutch should draw about 4A when it's engaged. The higher the amp draw when it's engaged/under a load, the hotter the clutch windings have been at one time and there may be to much resistence to hold it fully engaged when it starts to heat up. Here's a PDF showing how to run the electrical test on the clutch. 

Clutch Testing


----------



## aareaka (12 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> I've always seen the air gap on an Ogura is .015..... Break out the DVOM and see if you're consistently getting enough voltage to hold the clutch fully engaged (10.5VDC is where they start to slip) Might want to run a resistance test on the clutch windings also (2.8 - 3.2 OHMS). Clutch should draw about 4A when it's engaged. The higher the amp draw when it's engaged/under a load, the hotter the clutch windings have been at one time and there may be to much resistence to hold it fully engaged when it starts to heat up. Here's a PDF showing how to run the electrical test on the clutch.
> 
> Clutch Testing


Ok so the clutch is shot
.
The clutch was off of an onan twin cylinder, I put on a single cylinder kohler, in order to jeep the clutch aligned with the mule drive, do I simply need an anti rotation bracket, and a spacer behind clutch to align the pulleys?
The old ogura clutch was a flange mounted clutch, wouldn't it be easier for me to get an aftermarket clutch for thec1 1/8" shaft on repower, and as I said use a spacer, and fab up a bracket, and tourqe to specs?

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_*"wouldn't it be easier for me to get an aftermarket clutch for the 1 1/8" shaft on re-power, and as I said use a spacer, and fab up a bracket, and torque to specs?"*_

You're answering your on questions if the existing clutch is shot.... Latest and greatest in the way of clutches are Extreme Outdoor (USA made). 
Extreme Clutches

Here's a link to a cheap set of 1 1/8" spacers....
1 1/8" Clutch Spacers


----------



## aareaka (12 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> _*"wouldn't it be easier for me to get an aftermarket clutch for the 1 1/8" shaft on re-power, and as I said use a spacer, and fab up a bracket, and torque to specs?"*_
> 
> You're answering your on questions if the existing clutch is shot.... Latest and greatest in the way of clutches are Extreme Outdoor (USA made).
> Extreme Clutches
> ...


Thanks Bob
Ordered them, and extreme clutch, much cheaper than the one for the john deere.. 6" pulley and direction is really all I needed to look for.. 3/8" bolt and jam nut Eileen make the anti rotation, and your spacer kit is the ticket

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

aareaka said:


> Thanks Bob
> Ordered them, and extreme clutch, much cheaper than the one for the john deere.. 6" pulley and direction is really all I needed to look for.. 3/8" bolt and jam nut Eileen make the anti rotation, and your spacer kit is the ticket
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


You'll be amazed at how much better built that Extreme Clutch is compared to the Ogura, especially compared to the price. Just be sure to torque the clutch bolt to the spec they recommend, it sets the preload on the bearing. It's usually 55LBS on a 5/16" bolt.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Everyting in the way of replacement parts at JD is expensive, just like every dealer is...


----------

